# Best quality/pricing for plastisol transfers



## dwaton (Oct 31, 2009)

Im looking to make my first order of plastisol transfers. I have looked all over the forum and found the good and bad on virtually everyone and now im just confused. I even got some samples and being so new I wasnt sure on the feel. Felt kind of plasticy. 
Anyway if someone could point me in the dirrection of a good quality, good priced company i would appreciate it.
I want some thing that has a soft hand that I could gang images on.Thanx


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't find an easy answer. Here is what I did, I downloaded a vendor spreadsheet from this forum (it is likely outdated now) I called each and every one. Picked one from my experiences with them on the phone. I did not have time to get samples. I ended up with NOT the lowest price vendor because I didn't get a good vibe from them. A couple of vendors never got back with me. Even some top rated vendors just didn't have time for me I guess. I don't think there is an easy answer. I loved the transfers I got, they worked awesome! I think the vendor I picked was Ace Transfer - but you really should do your own legwork, my needs might be totally different than yours. btw, it was one color 8 x 10 - black 54 pieces.


----------



## dwaton (Oct 31, 2009)

Thaks allot. So far I have a good vibe from Howard sports wear. I dont think its gonna be the cheapest but I want to get my first order going. I have samples from other companies but no one seemed as helpful as HSW.
I hear good things about there quality.
Thanx again


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I have used many vendors. I like F&M for there quick turnaround time but the size they use is odd (9x12.75). I also use First Edition and like them too but long turnaround time and anything light ink on darks they want to double print which is more money. Transfers Express is very expensive but i feel they press down the best out of any vendor. I use Transfer Express when I can use there easy layouts then the price is not to bad. I just got samples from Howards have not pressed any yet. They seem about 1$ more per print then i usually pay. Ace and Semo are more expensive and have not used them yet. Good Luck!


----------



## dwaton (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanx...I just spoke to howard sportwear and I think im gonna give them a shot. Ive decided to not penny pinch too much the first couple times around. I have a good thing being able to press shirts for my MMA schools while trying to get my own label going. Im not gonna worry so much aout maximizing profits and concentrate on making this thing work. I feel if I can put out quality shirts the money will follow.
This forum is cool....it amazes me that people respond to my questions and try to be helpful......FOR FREE lol


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

One thing to remember is that every company will make a mistake once in a while. The important thing is how they handle it.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

wormil said:


> One thing to remember is that every company will make a mistake once in a while. The important thing is how they handle it.


Thats very true Rick...


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i use howard sportswear and love 'em. their howard superhold ink formula is very good and is what i prefer. their hot peel has a softer hand but i like the opaqueness of the superhold. i find their pricing to be more than fair especially that there is no set-up fees/xtra charges and they usually ship the same day.


----------



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

And vendors can send to all the world


----------



## dwaton (Oct 31, 2009)

I just recieved my order from Howards.....Real Happy.
Easy to use and has a better feel than any of the samples tried. Customer service is awesome..Real Happy


----------



## silly (Jan 15, 2010)

dwaton said:


> I just recieved my order from Howards.....Real Happy.
> Easy to use and has a better feel than any of the samples tried. Customer service is awesome..Real Happy


Thanks for sharing. I too am looking for a good plastisol supplier. I'm gonna look up Howards. I'm also considering Transfer Express.


----------



## geisla (Jan 8, 2013)

I have used Transfer Express only and I'm satisfied with them. Easy peel with good results. Can anyone think of good reasons to try another company....quality, price, ease?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

geisla said:


> I have used Transfer Express only and I'm satisfied with them. Easy peel with good results. Can anyone think of good reasons to try another company....quality, price, ease?


I have never used them (transfer express), although I have bought supplies and equipment from Stahls and Imprintables. If you are happy with them, keep buying but if you are looking for alternatives, Versatranz, Seay Graphics, Semo Imprints and many others have great product and prices. Price is not always the most important thing but its a real high second 
CalhTech>


----------

